# CTC SENTINEL MAY SPECIAL ISSUE (OBL'S DEATH)



## mike_cos (May 16, 2011)

The may issue of the West Point Magazine is all about the death of OBL...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2011)

CTC does a pretty good job of analysis and publishing interesting articles that others have written.


----------



## mike_cos (May 26, 2011)

...objective, relevant, rigorous....


----------

